# 6" Benchtop Jointer



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for the review.
I've been thinking of ordering the same thing but they seem to have a few loopholes in their shipping policy that's made me stay away from them.
I've never heard of company making the buyer responsible for a lost shipment.


----------



## rwyoung (Nov 22, 2008)

That policy isn't really too unusual. Some times it is called "FOB" or "Freight On Board". Basically it means that once the product leaves the dock, it is the receiver (buyer's) responsibility for insurance, etc.

They shipped the unit to me using Fedex Ground and emailed a tracking number. I have had generally good luck with Fedex Ground shipments. I rent a box at The UPS Store for receiving packages and mail. They will accept Fedex (and at least at my store I don't think they spit on the box) packages.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks for this review and the one of the planer.

when you say that a benchtop jointer would suit the size of the work you do, what size work do you mean?


----------



## rwyoung (Nov 22, 2008)

I am gearing up for a kitchen and bath remodel as well as building a darkroom (I do my own B&W processing and printing including some 19th century techniques). So lots of face frames and raised panel doors. This means most of the stock would be in the 4' and shorter range for initial milling. Those pieces that would be larger (say a longer run of base cabinets) that need long pieces, I have some limited access to a much larger jointer. But I don't want to impose on my friend for all the little stuff.

And there is the usual compliment of small stuff like cutting boards and boxes I'd like to work on.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

cool, thanks.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Once the product leaves the dock, it is the receiver (buyer's) responsibility for insurance, etc.

Well, that policy is costing them customers. Customer pays for shipping so it is the senders' responsibility until the item is in customers hands.
Or they can offer different options for shipping that includes insurance against loss if th eoriginal shiiping cost does not include that. Even if that were so, only the sender can claim the loss, so this policy is bad all the way around for the buyer no matter what.
Every place I have done business with since the dawn of internet has had the shipping responsibility with the exception of few shady eBayer sellers .
For all I know, they can take my cash and tell me the item was shipped.

I'm glad the shipping has worked out for you.


----------



## rwyoung (Nov 22, 2008)

Freight On Board shipping terms WAAAAAAAAYYYYY predates the Internet.


----------



## rwyoung (Nov 22, 2008)

I've now had this little bench top model for a while and I've run plenty of wood over the blades. It is still performing well although I have managed to nick a blade. The good news it is out at the edge so unless I'm working on a board wider than about 5-1/2" it doesn't get in the way. Sometime this summer I should take the time to deal with the nick but right now I can live with it.

The outfeed bed seems to be holding steady relative to the knives. And the fence has stayed quite true relative to the beds even after moving the planer from the bench shelf to the top and back to storage several times.

Lots of white oak for a project and quite a bit pine for some shop projects

All in all, I'm satisfied with its operation


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm glad it's working out for you. good reveiw..


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

yes, thanks for the review and update.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I also have this jointer, and have been very happy with its performance. Sunhill unfortunately has discontinued this model, which is a pity, it really is a great little jointer. This jointer was made for Sunhill by Geetech, and it is still available as the Wilton 6-1/8" Benchtop jointer where only the colors of the plastics change, or as a Craftsman 6-1/8" benchtop jointer, where the plastics color, AND the dust chute location changes. Mind you, the Wilton and Craftsman variants are both substantially more expensive than the Sunhill was on sale. Shop around, you should be able to find the Wilton go on sale cheap though…

A word of warning with this particular jointer though. You can NOT get away with just letting the shavings fall. The dust port NEEDS a shop vac or DC connected and running to work right. I found this out the hard way…


----------



## jjagerson (Apr 1, 2010)

I know I am late to the discussion but I recently ran into a stack of these at the local lumber store. They were still selling them for $100. I had actually purchased one (the Wilton version) about a year ago. It is pretty easy to use and for $100 I think it was a good value. I think the next step up from this offers clear advantages but this is a good one to start with if you are just building small stuff as a non-professional.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

An update for those that are interested. Sunhill Machinery appears to have gone out of business. Their web site is no longer on line, and the phone number listed in my owners manual is no longer a working number.

As of today (11/25/2010, the only vendor I can find of a rebadged Geetech 6" jointer, or the Geetech branded version is Woodworkers supply, they sell the WOODTEK® 6" BENCH TOP JOINTER but the price tag is somewhat hefty for what it is…

I am still quite pleased with this little jointer, and hope that somebody else picks up the Geetech line of tools. This is actually an incredibly well made tool for its class. I would MUCH rather have this than say the little Delta / Porter Cable units I have seen…


----------



## WoodworkingGeek (Jan 11, 2011)

Where can I get one of these? I did a Google search but didn't find any thing. 
Thanks for the review!!!
-Matthew


----------



## TerryFerguson (Feb 5, 2011)

Woodworking Geek -
I am in the process of shopping for a bench top jointer and I like what I've heard about the Wilton WLT 99158.
As of today it is available from AIH in Alaska - www.aihalaska.com Their price is $149.95 plus shipping.
You should also check out www.toolking.com - they may have a Wilton for $99.


----------

